# Unbroken: Equestrian Motivational Speech



## Appaloosa19

EDITED to add authorship:

This is something very cool that I read. I credit these three credible people: Les Brown, Eric Thomas, and Steve Jobs



"You can’t connect the dots looking forward; you can only connect them looking backwards. 

So you have to trust that the dots will somehow connect in the future. You have to trust in something – your gut, destiny, life, karma, whatever. Because believing that the dots will connect down the road will give you the confidence to follow your heart even when it leads you off the well-worn path. And that will make all the difference. 

Your time is limited, so don’t waste it living someone else’s life. 

Don’t be trapped by dogma, which is living with the results of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drown out your own inner voice. 

You’ve got to find what you love, and that is as true for work as it is for your lovers. 
Your work is going to fill a large part of your life and the only way to be truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work, and the only way to do great work is to love what you do. 

If you haven’t found it yet keep looking and don’t settle. Have the courage to follow your heart and intuition, they somehow already know what you truly want to become.

You’re going to have some ups and you’re going to have some downs… Most people give up on themselves easily; you know the human spirit is powerful? There is nothing as powerful – it’s hard to kill the human spirit.

Anybody can feel good when they have their health, their bills are paid, they have happy relationships – anybody can be positive then. Anybody can have a larger vision then, anybody can have faith under those kinds of circumstances. 

The real challenge of growth-mentally, emotionally, and spiritually-comes when you get knocked down. 

It takes courage to act. Part of being hungry when you’ve been defeated… it takes courage to start over again.

Fear kills dreams, fear kills hope, fear put people in the hospital, fear can age you, can hold you back from doing something that you know within yourself that you are capable of doing but it will paralyze you.

At the end of your feelings is nothing, but at the end of every principle is a promise. Behind your little feelings, it might not be absolutely nothing at the end of your little feelings. But behind every principle is a promise. 

And some of you in your life, the reason why you not at your goal right now, because you just all about your feelings. All on your feelings, you don’t feel like waking up – who does? 

Every day you say no to your dreams, you might be pushing your dreams back a whole six months, a whole year! That one single day, that one day you didn’t get up could have pushed your stuff back I don’t know how long.

Don’t allow your emotions to control you; we are emotional but you want to begin to discipline your emotion. If you don’t discipline and contain your emotions they will use you.

You want it, and you’re going to go all out to have it. It’s not going to be easy, when you want to change, it’s not easy. If it were in fact easy, everybody would do it. But if you’re serious, you’ll go all out. 

‘I’m in control here, I’m not going to let this get me down, I’m not going to let this destroy me. 

I am coming back, and I will be stronger and better because of it.’ 

You have got to make a declaration that this is what you stand for. 

You’re standing up for your dreams, you’re standing up for peace of mind, you’re standing up for health – take full responsibility for your life. 

Accept where you are and the responsibility that you’re going to take yourself where you want to go. 

You can decide that I am going to live each day as if it were my last. 

Live your life with passion, with some drive, decided that you are going to push yourself. 

The last chapter to your life has not been written yet, and it doesn’t matter about what happened yesterday. 
It doesn’t matter about what happened to you, what matters is, ‘what are you going to do about it?’

This year I will make this goal become a reality, I won’t talk about it anymore. 

I can, I Can, I CAN!

To persevere I think is important to everybody. Don’t give up, don’t give in. There is always an answer to everything."


----------



## EmberScarlet

Thanks to Steve Jobs for this quote.


----------



## Avna

My inspirational quotation is from a wise Benedictine monk of my acquaintance, who told me, "if you let go of your expectations and plans, and be in the present moment, you allow the synchronicity of the universe to come to your aid."

Don't forget that living for the future can be a way to miss living your actual life. Be careful.


----------



## mmshiro

On the flip side, if you always have your dreams, hopes, and aspirations on your mind, you will ultimately dwell on your shortcomings. You will constantly focus on what's missing in your life instead of what's in it. You will develop obsessive-compulsive tendencies. Once you reach your goal, whatever it is, the feeling of satisfaction will be less impressive, and shorter lasting, than you imagined it to be, compounding the loss of time you wasted obsessing over it.

Life is not a race, and there is no prize for getting to the finish line first.


----------



## tinyliny

Steve Jobs is the last person I would want to spend my life emulating.


----------

